# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Kaal staan we sterk

## Myllie

Zojuist kom ik heel toevallig een nieuwsbericht tegen over een vrouw met borstkanker. Zij is het zat om altijd maar te lopen rotzooien met haarwerken en heeft een site opgericht om vrouwen aan te sporen de haarwerken in de kast te laten liggen en kaal door het leven te gaan. Vind het erg goed van haar en hoop dat ze veel gaat bereiken met haar website! Jeanette veel succes met jouw site!
Het filmpje over haar site is hier te vinden.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Myllie!

Vind het van jou ook een prestatie dat je dit hebt geplaatst! Lief dat je zo met je medemens meedenkt. En dat je zelf tips geeft!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Myllie

Hoi Sylvia, bedankt.
Ach we hebben nu eenmaal steun nodig en mensen die geen Alopecia (om wat voor reden dan ook) hebben snappen ons nu eenmaal minder/niet. Ik weet nog hoe alleen ik me voelde in het begin en probeer er te zijn voor de lotgenoten om me heen.
Fijn weekend!

Groetjes Myllie

----------

